# Oly rig, losing sight image



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Atascaderobow said:


> Ok, coaches, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> *Situation*: I am losing my sight image when I shoot my Olympic recurve. Not the target, entire sight flat out disappears when I get to my anchor and start the focus process.
> 
> ...


Cover ONE lens with a strip of scotch tape...allows light through, but will make it OBVIOUS to your brain, which eye to make dominant.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

great advice above.^^^ ill add this; dont hold your breath keep the oxygen flowing.


----------

